
Changes to Flickr Pro - acre88
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2016/03/08/changes-to-flickr-pro-and-coupon-for-30-off-annual-rate/
======
HoopleHead
Wow! —I can't believe that access to Flickr Uploadr is actually being touted
as a benefit of Pro membership. I'd see it more as being a benefit of Standard
membership that you no longer get exposed to that dire piece of software.

